# Verborgen genitieven?



## ThomasK

In het Nederland is de -s in *'(n)iets/veel goeds' *een genitief, denk ik. Idem voor " 's avonds", enz. 

Maar eigenlijk is er ook een impliciete genitief in *'een aantal mensen' *(Fr./ Eng. : _of/de_), en in *'de maand mei' *- als ik het zo mag noemen. En m.i. is ook het object van *'beu zijn' *en* 'moe zijn' *een soort genitief. Nu, de benaming op zich is niet zo belangrijk, maar wel - voor studenten Nederlands - het feit dat er in het Engels/ Frans _of/de _wordt gebruikt. 

Kennen jullie nog dergelijke voorbeelden waar Frans of Engels (Duits) die genitiefvorm (...) bewaard hebben, maar wij niet ?


----------



## petoe

een stuk taart?


----------



## ThomasK

Juist - en er moeten er nog zijn, inderdaad: _een aantal, een stuk, een kilo, ... 

_Natuurlijk zijn samenstellingen heel vaak ook verborgen genitieven, denk ik plots.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vond er plots nog een: _kwijt, iets kwijt zijn, er genoeg van hebben _(natuurlijk is dat een soort hoeveelheidswoord of zo, zoals_ kilo_, enz.), _vrij van _(maar ja, genitief is expliciet).


----------



## ThomasK

Twee uur later: misschien heb ik nu de volledige lijst gevonden. Ik kocht namelijk gisteren een boek van Willy De Smedt, _De grammatica van de Nederlandse zin_ (Garant, 2010 (zevende druk sinds 2004)). Daarin vind ik die woorden onder 'niet-werkwoordelijke predikaten die OO [oorzakelijk object] nemen' (p. 93). 

Hij onderscheidt adjectieven, voorzetselconstituenten en adv., en nominale constituenten: 
- _iets moe zijn, beu, zat, kwijt, bijster, rijk, bewust, gewaar, zeker, machtig, waard, schuldig,_ enz. 
_- iets van plan/ zins, voornemens, op het spoor zijn
- iets meester, de baas zijn

_Voilà. Iemand nog een aanvulling? ;-)


----------



## ryba

Er is ook een ander soort samenstellingen: die geen hoeveelheid uitdrukken (maar wel het soort/type), zoals:

_de Faculteit Wetenschappen_ < _de Faculteit *der* Wetenschappen_.


----------



## ThomasK

Zeer juist. Dank. Ik kom hier net tegen (oké voor Nederlanders ?): "het concept van de ontkoppeling". Ik vraag me af of ik die 'van' niet zou weglaten, maar het is toevallig hetzelfde als wat je aangeeft, zeer terecht.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik herneem even deze thread na een vraag inzake "assortiment". Mij lijkt dat de "van" daar in beweging is: dat je zonder problem over 'een assortiment kazen' kunt spreken, eventueel ook nog "een assortiment van (aan) kazen", terwijl je lijkt te kunnen zeggen: "een grote keuze/een groot aanbod aan kazen". Ik wou nog vragen naar andere voorbeelden waar die 'van' aan het verdwijnen is, maar ik vind plots deze lijst... Heel interessant.

De bevindingen tot hiertoe dus: 


ryba said:


> *"(n)iets/veel goeds"*
> *" 's avonds", e*nz.
> een impliciete genitief in "*een aantal mensen" *(Fr./ Eng. : _of/de_) en dgl. (zie hierboven),  *"de maand mei" *- en "de Faculteit Wetenschappen" [< _de Faculteit *der* Wetenschappen]_
> *"beu zijn"*



Ik dacht er plots nog aan: de 's' die soms in samenstellingen verschijnt (_gewetenswroeging, doodsnood_, ...) is volgens mij ook een genitief...


----------



## Timidinho

Alle combinaties van twee zelfstandig naamwoorden die hoeveelheden/hoegrootheden aangeven, denk ik dan?

Glas water, rij mensen, plakje kaas, schijfje citroen, bakje koffie, kom soep, krat bier, pallet wc-papier, beetje worst, pak rijst, paar schoenen enz. enz.
In omgekeerde volgorde zijn het allemaal samenstellingen (evt. met iets andere betekenis).


----------



## ThomasK

Dit is bijzonder interessant. Het klopt perfect, lijkt mij. Maar waar zie je samenstellingen? Je bedoelt: _een waterglas, een mensenrij, ..., _vermoed ik. Oké... Maar inderdaad, je hebt blijkbaar geregeld een complicatie: als het om een *'container' *gaat, verwijst de samenstelling - lijkt mij - naar de container met een specifiek doel, maar is de inhoud niet inbegrepen. Zouden dit twee soorten genitieven zijn? (Vermoedelijk niet) 

Nu, de *tussen-s (-s-) *in onze samenstellingen zal ook wel een genitief zijn, of ooit een genitief geweest zijn, maar is vermoedelijk losgekomen van het genus, want bij mijn weten hoort de -s bij mann. en onzijdige woorden... 

Nog iets bijzonder bij *'nood' *(_met dank aan een vriendin IvK_): 
- _geldnood, waternood (...), ... _verwijzen naar een nood *aan *iets
- _water/s/nood, honger/s/nood, .../s/nood _verwijzen naar een nood(-situatie) *door *iets


----------

